# Extreme Birdhouses



## cranbrook2 (Oct 14, 2006)

Hi everyone , Here is my latest Extreme Birdhouse .This house is 5 ft x 50" x 36" tall and made from white cedar . 
It has 18 rooms and will be mounted 9 ft in the air on a single post .


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

You take bird houses to a completely different level. If I were a bird, I'd love to be in your neighborhood. Scale wise that's bigger than my house. Lol
Nice job.


----------



## wood_chucker (Oct 18, 2012)

More like a bird lodge lol. Id love to see a build thread of one of these sometimes. See how you put all the rooms in abd what not.


----------



## MagGeorge (Jul 5, 2012)

Wow! I wish my house will be that great... Like the roof and every detail of it. A mansion for the lucky birds.

___________________
-www.sawblade.com


----------



## cranbrook2 (Oct 14, 2006)

Thanks everyone ! The birds were already checking it out this morning .


----------



## Shop Dad (May 3, 2011)

What fun! Nice and colorful. I love your work John. "Lodge" came to mind for me as well. Have you ever recreated one of the great National Park lodges as a birdhouse?


----------



## cranbrook2 (Oct 14, 2006)

Thank you Shop Dad , I did a google search and there some really beautiful looking lodges out there . I might have to give one a try :thumbsup:


----------



## gus1962 (Jan 9, 2013)

I love the design, truly beautiful. You have outdone yourself . Lovely work.


----------



## JLinWV (Dec 27, 2012)

Never seen a bird house that big and its a beauty.


----------



## cranbrook2 (Oct 14, 2006)

Thanks everyone ! When I started this house 4 days ago I had no idea of what I was even going to build until I was half done .:blink:


----------



## TimT (Oct 19, 2012)

Just looked through some of your build threads. AMAZING work! Question, do you supply a bottle of Windex with every purchase?


----------



## cranbrook2 (Oct 14, 2006)

Thanks Tim ! The birds don,t really make much of a mess on the houses . They stay pretty clean


----------



## Rockerbox1 (Jan 21, 2011)

ummm, has anyone said "WOW" yet?
if not, I will... WOW!!!!!


----------



## cranbrook2 (Oct 14, 2006)

Thank you Josh ! :thumbsup:


----------



## alexanderbuzzsaw (Jul 8, 2011)

Yep! Best I ever seen and the workmanship WOW!!!!!!!!!!! great, awesome,wow,cool,etc!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## cranbrook2 (Oct 14, 2006)

Thank you Alexander !


----------



## bob sacamano (Jan 24, 2012)

like condos 

i just hope they dont mistake it for IHOP

nice work !


----------



## TimT (Oct 19, 2012)

cranbrook2 said:


> Thanks Tim ! The birds don,t really make much of a mess on the houses . They stay pretty clean


Good to hear! How about the cars around them? HA!


----------



## cranbrook2 (Oct 14, 2006)

I trained the birds to crap in my neighbours yard :laughing:


----------



## MasterSplinter (Jan 12, 2013)

Amazing job.


----------



## cranbrook2 (Oct 14, 2006)

MasterSplinter said:


> Amazing job.


Thank you MasterSplinter !


----------



## beerdog (Mar 13, 2009)

WTF! Someone turn me into a bird.


----------



## schnitz (Sep 5, 2009)

wood_chucker said:


> More like a bird lodge lol. Id love to see a build thread of one of these sometimes. See how you put all the rooms in abd what not.



I'd second this, except it's not a bird lodge. It looks like a bird paradise to me!


----------



## cranbrook2 (Oct 14, 2006)

schnitz said:


> I'd second this, except it's not a bird lodge. It looks like a bird paradise to me!


Thanks again ! I will be starting a new house in the next few days and I will take lots of progress pictures as I go .:thumbsup:


----------



## Itchy Brother (Aug 22, 2008)

Really Nice:yeso you sell them,You must as Above the door in the background it looked like a business sign.I think the rich people would snap them up.


----------



## cranbrook2 (Oct 14, 2006)

Thanks Itchy Brother ! I do sell them now basically to pay for my woodworking habit :laughing:


----------



## MapleMoose (Sep 25, 2012)

Those are so cool. I always enjoy looking at the pictures of the birdhouses when you post them. Funny, I had noticed the pictures of the shop in the background, also, with the bird-themed signs/window displays.

Any pictures of the shop that you car to share with us?


----------



## cranbrook2 (Oct 14, 2006)

Thank you MapleMoose ! I re did my shop last summer .Here are before and after shots . I also have a 16' x 16' shop in my house . 
I added a 16 ft x 16 ft cedar upper deck on the end of the shop with lumber storage below . The upstairs of the shop is also loaded with lumber .


----------



## cranbrook2 (Oct 14, 2006)

Here are a few shots inside


----------



## SeanStuart (Nov 27, 2011)

Nice House! Is it designed for a specific type of bird? Size of entry, stuff like that?


----------



## cranbrook2 (Oct 14, 2006)

I design most of them for sparrows and wrens .They will move in as fast as you can put them up and they stay in them all year round . This way they don,t have to be cleaned as much .Maybe once every 10 years .The holes are 1 3/8" .I also design them for martins but the holes are bigger and the house has to be 3 or 4 ft higher .They also need to be cleaned out every year .


----------

